# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Budgie με scaly face;

## ndlns

Τον τελευταίο καιρό κάτι δεν μου άρεσε στον blue, έβλεπα μία αραίωση του πτερώματος γύρω από το χαλινό. Πίστευα ότι είναι από στρες γιατί τον είχα αφήσει για τις διακοπές των Χριστουγέννων σε έναν φίλο. Όμως τώρα που μεγάλωσε περισσότερο και το έψαξα, πιστεύω ότι είναι scaly face. Αν κατάλαβα καλά, η αιτία είναι τα ακάρεα και η θεραπεία το pulmosan. Σωστά; Όποιος μπορεί να πει τη γνώμη του και τη δοσολογία, θα το εκτιμούσα. Επίσης θα ήθελα να ξέρω αν έχω αργήσει πολύ να το καταλάβω... Μπορεί να του αφήσει κάποιο μόνιμο πρόβλημα;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

η πρωτη << αναγνωση >> ειναι σαφως scally . Ριξε σταγονα πουλμοσαν στο σβερκο αλλα για λιγες μερες βαζε και αλοιφουλα χωρις να κλεινεις τα ρουθουνια , κανοντας μασαζ .Θα καθαρισει γρηγοροτερα και θα γινει πιο γρηγορα ανανεωση κυτταρων στο ραμφος

----------


## ndlns

Ποια αλοιφή Δημήτρη;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Στην novaquasol αναφέρεται, νομίζω.

----------


## jk21

ειτε νοβακουαζολ ειτε επιθολ ειτε πομαντα  οποια θες

----------


## Soulaki

Καλη ανάρρωση στο κουκλάκι σου.

----------


## ndlns

Σας ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον. Θα ενημερώσω για την εξέλιξη...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Επειδή βρήκα το acarine της tafarm στη μισή τιμή, με την ίδια δραστική ουσία, ιβερμεκτίνη 10mg/ml, φαντάζομαι ότι μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτό; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Mπορεις . Δεν εχω ομως τα ακριβη mg του πουλμοσαν για να τα αντιστοιχισω με αυτο .Τι δοσολογια αναφερει;

----------


## ndlns

Το pulmosan έγραφε 12%. Τι εννοεί, 12 mg/ml; Ή καμία σχέση;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

... αυτο το ξερω . Ομως δεν το θεωρω σοβαρη συσταση . Το σκευασμα ειναι σε υγρη μορφη και η συσταση θα επρεπε να δινεται σε mg δραστικης ουσιας σε ml σκευασματος . Οταν λεμε 12 % (νομιζω ειναι 0.12 % συγκεκριμενα η αναγραφη )  σημαινει 12 mg σε 100 mg σκευασματος (δεν λεμε ποσοστο αναμεσα σε μεγεθη με διαφορετικες μοναδες ) . Αν το σκευασμα εκτος απο το ποσα ml ειναι συνολικα , δινει στην ετικετα και ποσα γραμμαρια ειναι συνολικα (ασχετα αν ειναι υγρο ) ισως να βγαλουμε ακρη

----------


## ndlns

Και εγώ δεν μπόρεσα να βγάλω άκρη. Δεν έλεγε κάτι άλλο. Μόνο ότι είναι 10ml το μπουκάλι. Τι να πω. Από τη δοσολογία που γράφει το tafarm, δηλαδή μία σταγόνα (0,07 ml) δύο φορές την εβδομάδα, να υποθέσω ότι είναι η μισή περιεκτικότητα; Το pulmosan δεν είναι μία φορά την εβδομάδα;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

δεν μπορω να ξερω Νικο 

να δωσεις οσο λενε , οπως λενε

----------


## xrisam

Moνο πρόσεχε θέλει προσοχή το pulmosan. :wink: 

Περαστικά.

----------


## ndlns

Χρύσα, του ξεκίνησα το acaricine της tafarm. Έχει την ίδια δραστική όπως ανέφερα. Όταν λες προσοχή, τι εννοείς; Έριξα αυστηρά 1 σταγόνα στο δέρμα του πίσω μέρους του λαιμού. Πρέπει να προσέξω κάτι άλλο; Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι πότε να ξαναβάλω... Στις οδηγίες αναφέρει το παρακάτω: Εφαρμόστε μια σταγόνα 2 φορές την εβδομάδα. Μετά από διακοπή μιας εβδομάδας επαναλάβετε για μια ακόμα εβδομάδα. Ξεκίνησα Δευτέρα, πότε ξαναβάζω; Οέο; Δεν είναι λίγο περίεργη η συνταγή;

----------


## ndlns

Δυστυχώς, σήμερα το μεσημέρι τον βρήκα στην κατάσταση που βλέπετε. Γιατί έχει ματώσει; Από το ξύσιμο; Τι να κάνω;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Τι εδωσες απο αλοιφη και ακαρισιν μεχρι τωρα; Υπαρχει περιπτωση τα ακαρεα να τρελαθηκαν απο την απειλη του φαρμακου και μεχρι να νεκρωθουν να δημιουργησαν εντονο κνησμο ... θα προτιμουσα αν δεν το εκανες να ειχες βαλει ταυτοχρονα ή και πριν αλοιφη να ειχαν σκασει ή εξαντληθει ... 

καθαρισε με οξυζενε να δουμε την εικονα απο κατω ...

----------


## Cristina

> Χρύσα, του ξεκίνησα το acaricine της tafarm. Έχει την ίδια δραστική όπως ανέφερα. Όταν λες προσοχή, τι εννοείς; Έριξα αυστηρά 1 σταγόνα στο δέρμα του πίσω μέρους του λαιμού. Πρέπει να προσέξω κάτι άλλο; Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι πότε να ξαναβάλω... Στις οδηγίες αναφέρει το παρακάτω: Εφαρμόστε μια σταγόνα 2 φορές την εβδομάδα. Μετά από διακοπή μιας εβδομάδας επαναλάβετε για μια ακόμα εβδομάδα. Ξεκίνησα Δευτέρα, πότε ξαναβάζω; Οέο; Δεν είναι λίγο περίεργη η συνταγή;


Αφού λέει δύο φορές την εβδομάδα και εβαλες την πρώτη την Δευτέρα, εγώ θα εβαζα την Πέμπτη ξανά μία σταγόνα. Ακολουθεί μία βδομάδα κενή και την τρίτη εβδομάδα πάλι δύο μέρες , Δευτέρα και Πέμπτη με θεραπεία.
Βέβαια πιο σίγουρα είναι με το scatt . Καλύτερα περίμενε το Σάββατο να σου φέρω και μην ξανά βάζεις αυτό της tafarm.
Τι κρέμα του εβαλες ;

----------


## ndlns

Δεν του είχα βάλει κρέμα. Σήμερα που τον είδα έτσι του έβαλα με την μπατονέτα κρέμα χεριών με γλυκερίνη, για να μαλακώσει η περιοχή που έχει ξεραθεί.
 Δημήτρη, δεν είχα καμία από τις αλοιφές που μου είπες και δεν πήγα φαρμακείο... acaricin έβαλα μία σταγόνα τη Δευτέρα. Να ξαναβάλω σήμερα, όπως λέει η Χριστίνα; Εγώ έλεγα  Παρασκευή ή Σάββατο...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Πήγα να αποφύγω διπλό ποστάρισμα και τα έκανα ...Μαντάρα!
Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Τσούζει η κρέμα χεριών στις πληγές. Την έχω πατήσει με τον εαυτό μου. Ποιά έβαλες;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Glysolid. Το ξέρω ότι τσούζει, αλλά η συγκεκριμένη κάνει θαύματα στην αποκατάσταση. Όταν είναι σκασμένα τα χέρια και γεμάτα πληγές, τα επαναφέρει με δυο - τρεις χρήσεις!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Madecassol καλύτερα βάζε για επούλωση. Είναι κρέμα που δεν τσούζει σίγουρα. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω αν κάνει στο πουλάκι.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω την αλοιφη αυτη και αν τσουζει ή οχι . Λεει οτι εχει γλυκερινη και allantoin που ειναι εναντια σε ερεθισμους αλλα εχει και αλλα στοχεια που δεν τα ξερω 

Για μενα προεχει να δουμε πως ειναι απο κατω η περιοχη , οταν φυγουν τα αιματα . Τα αιματα δεν μπορει να ειναι απο την κερατινη περιοχη

----------


## ndlns

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι φοβάμαι να τον σκαλίσω για να μην ματώσει. Πάντως τον βλέπω ήρεμο και κελαηδάει. Έχει διάθεση. Όσο κι αν τον παρατήρησα, δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω από που έχασε αίμα. Δε φαίνεται κάποια πληγή. Επειδή ξυνεται πολύ από τότε που του έβαλα φάρμακο, υποθέτω ότι μάτωσε. Θα του ξαναβάλω αλοιφή, μήπως και καλυτερέψει... Φάρμακο να ξαναδώσω;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Δεν νομιζω το οξυζενε να του κανει κακο .Δεν μπορω να εχω γνωμη αν δεν δω τι συμβαινει απο κατω

----------


## ndlns

Όχι, το οξυζενέ Δημήτρη. Εγώ μην του κάνω κακό. Του ξανάβαλα αλοιφή, δείχνει να μην είναι σοβαρό. Δε φαίνεται κάποια πληγή που να χάνει αίμα. Θα τον δω και αύριο και θα προσπαθήσω να τον καθαρίσω με οξυζενέ. Δεν είναι και πολύ συνεργάσιμος όμως... Τσιμπάει ότι βρει... Χέρια, μπατονέτα, αλοιφή...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Τι κάνει το μικράκι;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Καλά είναι. Δεν έχει ξανακάνει αιμορραγία. Διάθεση καλή έχει. Μόνο που πήγα να ξαναβάλω αλοιφή σήμερα το βράδυ και όπως κουνήθηκε του γέμισα όλη τη μουσούδα. Έκλεισαν και τα ρουθούνια και δεν μπορούσα να τα ανοίξω μετά... Ελπίζω να τα ξεβουλώσει μόνος του για να αναπνέει σωστά.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Αγρίμι σκέτο ε; 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Όταν τον πιάνει μία χερούκλα με πανί, το περίεργο θα ήταν να είναι ήρεμος! Καλός είναι, κάθεται στο χέρι και τον βγάζω από το κλουβί, τρώει κεχρί από το χέρι μου... Σήμερα τον βλέπω ακόμα καλύτερα! Τελικά η αλοιφή κάνει δουλειά. Άρχισε να φαίνεται και το γαλάζιο στον χαλινό του, που είχε ξεραθεί τελείως... Το μόνο κακό είναι ότι αφήσαμε λίγη φαλάκρα μπροστά, αλλά δεν πειράζει, αντράκια είμαστε!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Μετά από τρεις ημέρες με αλοιφή glysolid, μία φορά κάθε απόγευμα, η βελτίωση είναι νομίζω αισθητή και, για μένα, απρόσμενη τόσο γρήγορα...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

πολυ καλο αποτελεσμα !!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Περαστικά στον κούκλο!!

----------


## Andromeda

περαστικα στο πουλακι!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Άλλο παπαγαλάκι έγινε! Περαστικά του!  :Happy:

----------


## xrisam

Στρουμφό-φανταστικός!!!! Κουκλί έγινε!! :Happy0030:

----------


## ndlns

Να σας πω τα νέα μας! Φαίνεται πως όλα πάνε καλά και ο καράφλας μου έβγαλε καινούργια καρφάκια! Ξεκίνησε και πτερόρροια, γεμίσαμε πούπουλα. Το ασχημόπαπο μεταμορφώνεται σε κύκνο... Είναι φυσιολογική η πτερόρροια τέτοια εποχή;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Τρομερή βελτίωση! Τα Budgie έχω διαβάσει ότι περνάνε δύο φορές το χρόνο πτερόρροια. Δε νομίζω πως είναι η φυσιολογική τώρα. Και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι πτερόρροια, προς το παρόν βλέπω να αναπληρώνει τα φτεράκια που έχασε λόγω των ακάρεων (αν θυμάσαι είχε πετρώσει).

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Και στα δικά μου βρίσκω πιο πολλά πούπουλα πεσμένα.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Ναι Ευθύμη, είχε γίνει χάλια. Ευτυχώς συνήλθε πολύ πιο γρήγορα από ότι περίμενα. Εκτός από την περιοχή που είχε χάσει φτερά στο μέτωπο, βλέπω να χάνει πολλά πούπουλα γενικά, αλλά και φτερά. Όταν καθάρισα το κλουβί του ήταν γεμάτο. Είναι και κάπως αναμαλλιασμένος και υπέθεσα ότι είναι η φυσιολογική πτερόρροια. Εκτός αν το έπαθε από το στρες, επειδή τον επιανα για τα φάρμακα. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Και αφού πέρασε καιρός και β(γ)άλαμε τα καλά μας τα φτερά δείτε μας πως ομορφήναμε!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

Κουκλάκι ζωραφιστό!!! ::  ::

----------


## Stefpars

Μπραβοοοοο πολυ χαιρομαι... Να ναι καλα...!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

